# Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen



## egor (12. April 2013)

*Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe mir kann hier jemmand helfen.

Ich habe mir ein kleines Heimnetzwerk erstellt und wollte nun Ordner Freigeben in dem ein paar Videos sind. Diese wollte ich dann über meinen Fernseher gucken oder die VU+ solo.

Aber ich kriege das irgendwie nicht hin.

Am Fernseher kann ich auf den PC zugreifen, aber ich sehe keine Ordner.

Netzwerkübersicht sieht so aus. (siehe Bild)


----------



## b3bb1 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

Für die Vu: 



> Vorneweg, der PC muss dann zum Aufnehmen/Timeshift immer an sein.
> Du brauchst ein Benutzerkonto mit Passwort am PC.
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast bereits eine bestehende Verbindung zum PC und z.B das Programm FileZilla. Wenn nicht, einrichten und das Programm auf dem PC installieren.
> ...




Ist zwar für HDD Ersatz/ Aufnahmeort geschrieben, kannste dir aber ableiten.  Eigentlich nur "Vollzugriff" und "Als HDD Ersatz nutzen" abändern. Aufnahmepfad brauchste auch net ändern.

Musst dann noch im EMC nen Lesezeichen erstellen. /media/net/dein Ordner am PC.


----------



## egor (13. April 2013)

*AW: Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

Vielen Dank für die ausfürliche Antwort.

Ich kann jetzt etwas auf mein Rechner aufnehmen. Wie kann ich nun damit auf die Daten vom Rechner zugreifen?

Was meisnte mit?

Musst dann noch im EMC ??? nen Lesezeichen erstellen. /media/net/dein Ordner am PC.


----------



## Leandros (13. April 2013)

*AW: Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

Was besitzt du für einen Fernseher? Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, das der keine Windows Freigaben beherrscht.
Daher: Samba oder UpnP oder DLNA server aufsetzen.


----------



## b3bb1 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

EMC = Enhanced Movie Center.

Aber wenn du das nicht kennst, würd ich dir erstmal raten, dich im Vu Forum einzulesen.
Hast du überhaupt das VTI Image drauf, oder das Original?


----------



## egor (13. April 2013)

*AW: Freigegeben Ordner über den Fernseher sehen*

@Leandrso

ich habe den Samsung 40C6700.. ich glaube aber der kann sowas.. nur ich glaube er kann nicht alle vormate.. Ich habe das mal mit einer AVI datei ausprobiert. und das habe ich übern Fernseher gucken können.


@b3bb1
ja ich habe VTI IMAGE

Wie gesagt aufnehmen geht jetzt. Nur wie kann ich jetz die Dateien umgekehrt sehen? Wie ist es den mti dem VLC Player? den kann man ja bei der VU installieren.


----------



## crusherd (14. April 2013)

Wenn's ein Samsung ist, da gibt's von Samsung ne Software, um Filme übers Netzwerk freizugeben. Hab ich früher auch mit der C-Serie gemacht.

Gruß
crusherd

EDIT:
Das Tool heißt Samsung pc share manager bzw. Samsung allshare.


----------

